
Mysterious radio signal is coming from a nearby galaxy, scientists announce - tambourine_man
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/radio-signal-frb-galaxy-space-universe-fast-burst-a9273356.html
======
andrewstuart
It's never aliens.

------
BitwiseFool
It not aliens. Without even reading the article, I'm guessing Pulsar.

